# Pedigree Help...



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone know what blood this came from? Here are the third and fourth Gens. Thankyou and Goodluck 

----- ****'s "Redd Hot"

****'s "Lucifer"

----- ****'s "Misdemeaner


----- Hitt's "Walley"

Bambi's "Brindle Ladybug"

----- Hitt's "Lilly"


----- T.W.'s "Bo Diddly"

****'s "Blade"
------- ****'s "Sable


------- Le Blanc's "Rusty"

Scarbrough's "Cece"

------ Freeman's "Lucky Star"


------ ****'s "Redd Hot"

****'s "Lucifer"

------ ****'s "Misdemeaner


------- Hitt's "Walley"

Bambi's "Brindle Ladybug"

------- Hitt's "Lilly"


------ T.W.'s "Bo Diddly"

****'s "Blade"
------- ****'s "Sable"


------- ****'s "Lucifer"

Rowton's "Baby Girl"

------ ****'s "Te Amo"


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Can anyone say scatter bred?? I've notice it's pretty tight in a weird sort of contradicting type way.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah seems like a huge mix of things. I have always considered the grapevine line to be bully but seems like in this instance they were using them to cross to game lines? I don't know why more bone?

The ***** blade dog is a huge mix of rascal carver bolio stuff crossed with grapevine. Weird, then a few others are grapevine to Bordeaux dogs. i would say there is more grapevine blood in their but non the less it is a very scattered ped, this our dog?


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep, thats Hanna. I definately see the bone more so in these pups than the mom her self. It weird because you can trace it back to AKC and UKC and then back to darn good game dogs. I was told the male she was bred two is like her half brother with the other "half" being one of the females already in Hanna's ped. so Im guessing he has pretty much the same ped.


----------

